# That's mine you git



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You been to register on Evo and Autoexpress to find someone else has registered using MY username (Nutts). This is NOT on     and has put me in a real BAAAAD mood!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

There's always a Mike Bailey on every forum, I get made too


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Better than 'Mike Hunt' I guess! ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Better than 'Mike Hunt' I guess! Â ;D


Or, indeed, Mike Hock, Mike Rabs and Mike Onstipation. ;D


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Mike Hunt -- could be worst how about Issac Hunt!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cor I didn't know all those ones existed too hehehe .

Sometimes you hear of people who have been to school with some Gordon Benitt's in this world


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

How about Eric Hunt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehehe OMG I even said it as Hairy *cough*. Now that caught me right out


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

one - nil to meeeeee!! ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

USed to deal with a guy at a customer called Mike Hunt. Dunno how I kept a straight face when I was introduced... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Anyone seen Mike Revice recently?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Glad that me name isn't Mike

Regards
Michael


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

He's sitting nex to Mike Rack isnt he??


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Did some work at a hospital a while back - for a Dr Shovet :-X  ;D  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Anyone called Wayne Kerr ? :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mike Oxlong ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

also, there used to be a Mitsubishi garage near me call G. Eric Hunt

his first inital being G, it means he actually chose to call himself by his middle name! silly bastard!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I remember G Eric Hunt too. It was a BMW dealer one time out Otley way


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anyone seen Michael Iterus? ;D

Hugh Jarse, anyone heard of Hugh Jarse


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jam : I know that Mitsubishi dealer


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

There's a Ford main dealer called Harrison Ford.


----------

